# Honking?



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sometimes Rocky makes a honking kind of cough. Not loud and it's usually just one time a day:huh:...but what is that? I've noticed it more often. And I'm so lame...what kind of mommy am I...I had him at the Vet today for his anal glands and forgot to ask him!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

It can be a few different things. Collapsing trachea, they make a honking noice. Kinda like they can't catch their breathe. It can be mild or more advanced. Allergies can cause a tickle in their throat and they can honk a little bit.

You are not a bad mommy. How many times do we not remember to ask something at the time.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Dianne it is probably reverse sneezing, nothing to worry about. A lot of small dogs have that from time to time. It can come from excitement, something in the air, when they drink... When Rocky does that, close his nostrils with your fingers, that will make him open his mouth and breathe through his mouth. And the honking will be gone.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

it sounds like a reverse sneeze...you can stop it by gently covering his nostrils and forcing him to breath through his mouth. here is more info on it:

Reverse Sneezing (Pharyngeal Gag Reflex) - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

MalteseJane said:


> Dianne it is probably reverse sneezing, nothing to worry about. A lot of small dogs have that from time to time. It can come from excitement, something in the air, when they drink... When Rocky does that, close his nostrils with your fingers, that will make him open his mouth and breathe through his mouth. And the honking will be gone.


lol, janine, great minds think alike B)


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks gals...He's done it more this week I've noticed. Today once, yesterday once or twice. I'm wondering if it is allergies because I know mine are bothering me with all these flowers and trees blooming and the breeze. I'll keep an eye on it. This is why I love it here!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

My little guy Max does it as well, it scares me when he does it. The article was very good Tamizami but I might be afraid to cover his nose, since he is only 7 1/2 months old and has been doing it for a couple of months now. Its like he is not catching his breath sometimes he honks sometimes not. Oh my but what does the trachea sound like is it similiar.??


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Collapsing trachea sounds more like coughing not honking.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

He sounds like a honk, like he's clearing his throat. I hope he does it when you are here!!!



MalteseJane said:


> Collapsing trachea sounds more like coughing not honking.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

you won't hurt your baby if you gently place your finger over both nostrils and rub his belly or throat gently. my stuart looks really scared when its happening, but he totally calms down when i do this for him. actually, as soon as he starts, he looks at me as if to say "mom! i need you to help me!"


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg dolce was doing this last night n my daughter thought he was choking , shes like mom dolce is chocking n i came n noticed he was honking , it was great to have read this here already , i did cover his nostrils and a little bit later he was fine ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I guess it's pretty common then? Rocky is not doing it the last few days...I heard a tiny one last night after he drank his water. Worries worries....I'm too old for this, LOL....I feel like I'm raising a baby again. But I love my baby to pieces!!!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

its very common and nothing to worry about


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Sparkey does it almost everyday, in this video it lasted longer than usual.
vet said nothing to worry about. this was a long time ago in 2006 and nothing bad happened yet.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Sparkey is so cute...yes that is what Rocky does, now very occasionally but it still happens. Thanks.:thumbsup:



sparkey said:


> Sparkey does it almost everyday, in this video it lasted longer than usual.
> vet said nothing to worry about. this was a long time ago in 2006 and nothing bad happened yet.
> 
> YouTube - Sparkey maltese reverse sneezing


----------

